# Harvest, and keep the plant alive?



## Beer_Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

I want to take my plant through a second grow cycle after harvest.
Anyone have any tips for this process?
Do I just snip off the buds, return the lights to the veg cycle, and change the nutes to the veg nutes? Prolly not that simple, is it?
I'm doing hydro in a grow box with a hydro farm pot. 400W HPS.

Thanks for any advice! :guitar:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2007)

Beer_Guy said:
			
		

> I want to take my plant through a second grow cycle after harvest.
> Anyone have any tips for this process?
> Do I just snip off the buds, return the lights to the veg cycle, and change the nutes to the veg nutes? Prolly not that simple, is it?
> I'm doing hydro in a grow box with a hydro farm pot. 400W HPS.
> ...


Forcing a plant back into a vegetative cycle is difficult to do without causing harm to the plant and possibly turning it Hermie. Yes, it can be done, but I never do it and would advise you not to.

Just before flowering, take enough cuttings from your plants to root for your next crop. Root the cuttings and you'll have genetic duplicates of your plants. They can root and grow in vegetative cycle until your harvest of the host plants.

Then, you just clean your grow area and move the next generation into the flowering room.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

I already have new clones. I just wanted to try regrowing the same plant, just an experiment so to speak.
Is what I said above the way to do it?
I'm building 2 new grow boxes for my clones, the old box is kinda shabby and I wanted to experiment with the plant in there just for giggles.
My clones are going to be grown the "right way", don't worry about that at all I'm not going to ruin a whole crop with an experiment. LOL
Even if I have good results, I'm only going to try it this one time to see what happens. So any tips on the technique would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks for caring Stoney....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2007)

Beer_Guy said:
			
		

> I already have new clones. I just wanted to try regrowing the same plant, just an experiment so to speak.
> Is what I said above the way to do it?
> 
> So any tips on the technique would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks for caring Stoney....


You should really cut the plant back while using the 30% rule.

You should get the plant gradually level at about 18 inches tall. You can only cut a few branches at a time. Let them heal for two weeks and then do more. In a few months, you'll be ready to flower it again.

Yes, I said a few months...

It's really not a feasable method of growing. It's just as fast to grow seeds again or use clones as I described.

Have fun man. Let me know around June when you flower the plants again......

If you rush it, there is a great chance you'll have a Hermie on your hands.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok, I get it.... It's ok to hurt the plant, just hurt it a little at a time so it doesn't freak out.
Is that pretty much it?
You're a gentleman and a scholar Stoney!


----------



## Beer_Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

14 months! How far can you go? I heard that it loses potency after a few times, is that true?


----------



## KADE (Mar 3, 2007)

lol I dunno.. I only veg for 2-3 weeks neways... i'm so hung up messing with all my bud from the grow b4 those weeks fly by,,, I have revegged a plant... it was actually in my last grow... it yeilded well.. but it is a PITA.. and takes a while for it to start growing vegetatively again.


----------



## vburton517 (Mar 8, 2007)

I currently have a re-jeuvenated white widow, as we speak. What I did was harvested her, cut down all her branches short, leaving some leaves and smaller buds. I then trimmed her roots, and put her in fresh soil, and gave her a good dose of Nitro, and walla, she started back re-veggin in 2 weeks, Now on her 3rd week, with excellent new growth.... IT CAN BE DONE.....


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 8, 2007)

vburton517 said:
			
		

> I currently have a re-jeuvenated white widow, as we speak. What I did was harvested her, cut down all her branches short, leaving some leaves and smaller buds. I then trimmed her roots, and put her in fresh soil, and gave her a good dose of Nitro, and walla, she started back re-veggin in 2 weeks, Now on her 3rd week, with excellent new growth.... IT CAN BE DONE.....


 
Exactly...treat it like a clone.  As soon as you see new growth, hit her with lots of light and N.  Is it worth the time?  I really don't see why not if you have a lady you didn't seed or take clones from.  HGB is on his 4th reveg with the same plant.  Some landrace sativas are said to nearly flower all year...continuously.  Thai is one of them.  Should also be said that some higher latitude plants could probably resist this.


----------



## vburton517 (Mar 8, 2007)

I intend on keeping my special mother under 24/7 Flouro's till late-spring and let her do summer on the screened porch away from prying eyes and critters.
She'll get good and big outside, I plan to take lots of clones and then flower her out. Done, on to the next batch.... That's currently on 18/6 till end of month.
So the saga continues!


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

the only reason this is done, is to save u time, after you harvest the plant, put it on 18/6 till it starts veging out again, then start over, people only do this for a mother, and intend on taking clones, not another harvest, you'll be dissapointed if u do go for another harvest with her, i have a mother thats been through a harvest and is in flower again just to get something off her before she goes. we were gonna take clones but due to recent events, she dont have a home no more, snitches, hate em.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Mar 18, 2007)

You guys have a lot of info to share! Thanks


----------

